# General > Pets Corner >  Young Colt

## GruesomeTwosome

Hi All

Looking for some hints and tips with my new clydesdale yearling colt.  I have just had him a couple of weeks and he is starting to come round and get quite boistrous now.  He was hardly handled before I got him and when he was he was handled very roughly which has made him quite jumpy.  He has come a long way in just a couple of weeks but I am struggling to get anything done with him when I am on my own as he wont tie up yet, I usually have to wait til my OH can come and hold him.  I dont let him off with any bad behaviour but all the corrections is leaving very little time to actually do anything with him yet.

Any hints and tips??

----------


## munron

Hey GT, I am useless in the tips department as I do everything wrong  :Smile:   I hope you get some useful info, best of luck x

----------


## donnick

Hello not sure if she does joining up but she has a round pen so worth a try why dont you give Jean Gunn a call  01955603270

----------


## froal

hi, You can make your own round pen with electric fencing but you can do a join up anywhere, i've done many and is handy when you've a horse it won't catch !  :: 
just takes time and patience plus the recent weather will not be helping !
pm me if you need help !  :Smile:

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

Thanks all, we are getting on a lot better with him.  He is finally standing for more than two minutes to get groomed and tended too and hopefully he will start to enjoy it.  I will be starting ground work with him shortly so hopefully that will help too.

----------


## froal

Hi Gald your getting on well it takes a horse/pony time to settle in to a new home and as long as he doesn't fear you he should come on leaps and bounds...!!! :Grin:  
You'll have to post pic's of this handsome boy  :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

Hi,glad to hear that your colt is settling,hope all goes well with your groundwork  :Grin:

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

Here's the boy

----------


## munron

He is fantastic looking GT, I wish you all the best with the feather washing for shows though  :Smile: 

Look forward to meeting him in the big bold handsome flesh soon x

----------


## AliciaMackinnon

I want!!!! Hes gawjus!!!!!!!!!

----------


## froal

What alovely Big boy how big will he make ??  :Grin:

----------


## amanda

Hello
Hes a hansome boy did you get him from orkney.Im sure Ive seen that hansome boy before

----------


## merlzin

He's gorgeous.I love clydesdales. :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

Handsome, lovely big man  :Smile:

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

Thanks for the lovely comments, yes he came from Orkney, my family came from Orkney so it only seemed right! ha ha.  He should make approx 18HH.

Nic - I have a secret weapon there which works fantastic on the feathers.  Does Dino have big white hairy feet too as I will share my secret with you! ha ha

----------


## munron

Ha ha GT no way, Dino will go in a hunter class so off with the feathers I say if I can get at them  :Smile:   Just need my magic white pooder although sometimes use a bit much I think I was the cause of all the clouds above Canisbay this year  :Smile:

----------


## donnick

aww you lad is lovely and glad to hear he coming along  :Wink:

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

> Ha ha GT no way, Dino will go in a hunter class so off with the feathers I say if I can get at them  Just need my magic white pooder although sometimes use a bit much I think I was the cause of all the clouds above Canisbay this year


Ahh, that explains it, I thought it was steam coming out my sister's ears when my neice took a tantrum! ha ha.  I am dying to see Dino, I must pop in and have a wee pet with Paddy too of course!

I think Wullie has had bits and pieces trimmed on him prior to his arrival  ::  but I am hoping he will come on and it wont have caused too much hassle.

----------


## AliciaMackinnon

> Thanks for the lovely comments, yes he came from Orkney, my family came from Orkney so it only seemed right! ha ha.  He should make approx 18HH.
> 
> Nic - I have a secret weapon there which works fantastic on the feathers.  Does Dino have big white hairy feet too as I will share my secret with you! ha ha


My god hes gonna be huge!!! Always wanted a big clysdale!!! Stupid question but ruffly how big do horses grow?

Thanks!

----------

